# Suggestions for those experiencing poverty for the first time



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

The "fiscal cliff" is directly in front of our faces and going over it will result in some people experiencing financial problems for the first time. Personally, I feel bad for these people because they are not accustom to living paycheck to paycheck. They haven't had to worry about keeping the power on, putting food on the table, having enough gas in the car to make it to work and back home, or having enough money to celebrate special occasions with family and friends. This is a brand new world to them and they are going to need help from some of us expert paycheck to paycheck survivalist. With this is mind; I've decided to start a list of suggestions, just in case we go over this so called "fiscal cliff". 

1. Announce your financial strain to all family members and friends. This is one of the most important moves to make now that you are broke. There is nothing worse than having to deal with other broke people when you are broke; especially if they constantly ask you for money. Many of your dependents will not believe you are broke until you really let them know, so don't waste time trying to portray yourself as a wealthy person. You are broke and you need to let all your leeches know. 

2. If you can't pay all the bills on time, make sure to pay enough to keep the necessities. When your living paycheck to paycheck; keeping a roof over your head, food in the refrigerator (food in the cabinets is a luxury), the electricity working, gas in the car, and passable clothes on your back is priority. 

3. If you must date, learn to cook and don't pretend to be rich. Dating on a budget requires multiple in home dates. You don't have enough money to pay for anything more than a one person admission to the buffet line; so your home needs to be used for dating purposes. If you do choose to leave the house, make sure your special friend understands your budget. Be clear and concise about the financial expectations of each date before leaving the house. There is no room for guesses when you are broke. Personally, I would recommend you cease anything but occasional dating. 

4. Sell your valuables. While I understand your jewelry, 70 inch television, excess shoes and clothing, paintings and sports memorabilia means a lot to you; get rid of it. Don't worry about feeling embarrassed; modern technology allows you to sell your valuables anonymously on the internet. EBay and other online auction sites allow you to sell your things without meeting the buyer in person. Yard sales and trip to the pawn shop are last resorts. Unlike people that have been broke for long periods of time, you own valuables that will sell quickly; so the internet is your best friend. 

5. Cut off the cable and satellite service. Some really smart people created a much cheaper alternative for entertainment, better known internet television. For $5.00 - $15.00 per month, you can enjoy movies and television shows via the internet. Companies like Hulu and Netflix were created for people like you and there are even some that will let you watch movies for free. YouTube and a local free library can also be your best friend.

6. Use coupons and buy generic brand foods. (Don't make this complicated; just do it)

7. Don't give anyone a ride anywhere without requiring gas money first. People don't get free rides when you are broke. Either they offer some gas money or they can catch the bus. Don't charge your riders the same rates that a cab driver would, but get something. 

8. If you have teenage children, make them get a job. Everyone has to pull their own weight within a financially stressed household. Trust me, they have the ability to get good grades and work at the same time. Don't let the sad faces and excuses get to you. They need to learn how to survive in the real world anyway.

9. Hang out with other broke people. Nobody knows how to have fun on a budget like other broke people. Your rich friends may have never needed to have fun on a tight budget; but these friends do. Be open-minded when these friends suggest that you participate in activities that seem silly. It will usually be worth your time; but make sure it's legal.

10. This last suggestion is a must and poor people have used it for thousands of years. It's called PRAYER. Pray to GOD for patience, safety, the necessities, love, and comfort. If everyone else leaves you; GOD will always be there.

There is no way I can cover them all..what are your suggestions?

Money Etiquette - Home


----------



## fsna.hartley (Dec 8, 2012)

If I may add, moving forward with the financial status, be financially empowered to make the right decisions and choices.

Also, on the items you listed, its best to make #10 the first guiding point.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If the fiscal cliff is as bad as some are predicting... it will mean that many who are accustomed to living paycheck to paycheck will no longer have that paycheck to live by. And with a seriously reduced tax base, wellfare, foodstamps, etc might not be available as a fallback.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

fsna.hartley said:


> If I may add, moving forward with the financial status, be financially empowered to make the right decisions and choices.
> 
> Also, on the items you listed, its best to make #10 the first guiding point.


Good points and thank you for your contributions.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> If the fiscal cliff is as bad as some are predicting... it will mean that many who are accustomed to living paycheck to paycheck will no longer have that paycheck to live by. And with a seriously reduced tax base, wellfare, foodstamps, etc might not be available as a fallback.


While I agree with some of your points, I seriously doubt welfare or unemployment pay will ever go away. Our country doesn't mind putting out money for programs it can't afford. If we go over this so called "fiscal cliff" I can guarantee you more of us that are considered rich will suffer a greater change than those whom are already struggling. Let's just hope for the sake of everyone, a few politicians will do what it takes to come to an agreement. 

P.S...People going through financial hardships can teach those that have never experienced it a thing or two about surviving hard times. It doesn't hurt to allow a few less privileged folks to teach some wealthy folks every once in a while. The rich always get to do the teaching, so why not let others have their chance.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Learn the difference between "want" and "need".


----------



## kate542 (Jul 25, 2012)

Most people have no idea what living in poverty is, you certainly don't own a car which did make me laugh.
If money is tight you have to live within your means, don't have any debt. 
What you don't have the cash for your don't buy.
You cook all your own meals and take sandwiches to work and shop around for last minute bargains.
You can buy cheaply meat bones from the butcher to make soup.
Buy second hand clothes and shoes when you need them.
When you need to have your hair cut, check out the colleges who need models, it's a lot cheaper.
Don't have credit cards.
Don't borrow money under any circumstances.
With any debts you have talk to the companies and start a low payment plan to pay them off.
Try for free meals at school for the children.
If you can't receive enough money from one job get a second one.
Do any work as long as it is legal that brings in money, wash toilets, clean for people.
I had a paper round at 8 years old to bring in money for my family.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

kate542 said:


> Most people have no idea what living in poverty is, you certainly don't own a car which did make me laugh.
> If money is tight you have to live within your means, don't have any debt.
> What you don't have the cash for your don't buy.
> You cook all your own meals and take sandwiches to work and shop around for last minute bargains.
> ...


Good points Kate, but keep in mind that I'm talking about people experiencing financial hardship for the first time not necessarily poverty. IMHO Some of your list is great for those close to rock bottom and other parts are great for anyone.


----------



## BarelyThere (Dec 31, 2012)

Start now to build up food storage. An extra bag of beans, rice or freeze dried food (Thrive brand is tasty) will give you a better return than money in the bank. Stock up on canned foods - go to Costco for cases of fruits and veggies that last for a couple of years. Costco (and similar stores) also sells sugar, salt, flour and other staples that will add to your food savings account.

Bake your own bread.

Learn to love thrift stores. My mom refused to step foot in them. I refuse to buy anything I don't have to from a retail rack.

Ditch paper everything. You'd be surprised at how much you can save by using rags instead of paper towels, napkins and even TP.

Start a garden, even if you're in an apartment. Throw a pallet up against one wall of your patio, fill it with dirt and plant it with lettuce and herbs. Use containers to grow veggies for your family.


----------



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

BarelyThere said:


> Start now to build up food storage. An extra bag of beans, rice or freeze dried food (Thrive brand is tasty) will give you a better return than money in the bank. Stock up on canned foods - go to Costco for cases of fruits and veggies that last for a couple of years. Costco (and similar stores) also sells sugar, salt, flour and other staples that will add to your food savings account.
> 
> Bake your own bread.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

